

Show HN: Track your cricket scores from the shell - skun
https://github.com/shrayas/score

======
AmadKamali
Good to know there are some Cricket fans around here. Good work & thanks.

~~~
skun
Hahaha . I'm actually not really a fan of cricket , my cousin is .

When he came home today , he asked me to open up cricinfo for the score and i
thought it was really a stupidly tedious thing to do and so WHOOPA i wrote a
script :P

------
tathagatadg
:D this is just awesome ... but the last item is in the todo list is crucial.
Ohh now I want more features ...

~~~
skun
Hehe Thanks man ! :D

yes i will work on that for sure ..

Features ? Sure . Do let me know what all you want and i could try to code it
in :) Btw you could just fork it and add the features in if you like :)

------
r4ps
[non-constructive criticism]

~~~
fowlerrr
I imagine it will also be useful to people in the England, Australia, South
Africa, Canada, West Indies, Zimbabwe, Pakistan, New Zealand and probably
other countries.

*The above mentioned countries were listed in no particular order, except for England which is where I currently live.

~~~
skun
Yeah that was the idea :)

